# What age do they stop digging?



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Is there an age that she will stop digging holes in the yard? Seems we find a new hole every day. Shes only out there for a few minutes but that seems to be her favorite thing to do. We fill the boles with her poop but she just digs a new hole. We have a trampoline with mulch under it and she just loves to dig under there and destroy the weed block under the mulch. We just clean up after her and know this behavior is a puppy thing but were just wondering when it will stop. Thanks!


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure it's something they grow out of. Tucker is 14 months old, and there's nothing he likes more than digging a hole. It seems like he does it when we kinda forget he's out there playing, and that's how he fills his time. 
I also notice that he does it less when he has a regular walk in his routine. I think excercise, and keeping an eye on them when they're outside is key. That way if they start, you can correct immediately. Good luck!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Erm I hate to say it but probably - never!  I only let my boy outside when I'm supervising him otherwise I end up with holes everywhere! I believe some people keep a special area for their dogs to dig so hopefully they will dig there and not in the flower beds!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender slowed down a bit last year, when she was 12.

Does that help? 

Best thing to do is take her out and watch/distract her from that game, or put in a dog run that is dig proofed. Next summer's project here is to run heavy fencing along the ground of the entire dog run so they cannot dig up anything.

Lana


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My 10 year old LOVES to dig.

Some textures are more fun to dig in than others. Keep him away from the areas that are fun to dig in. Structure his outdoor activities so he can't get in trouble. Do training or play when he is out.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All 3 of my Goldens; who are 10 years; 22 months and 20 months love to dig. We actually put dirt in their area specifically for that purpose.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

My 10 year old GINGER dig only when she find mole or mice holes


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Still,waiting for that and he's 8 1/2!.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

All said and done, I do think it gets better in time.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

We don't say the word "dig" at our house....we don't even spell it! LOL!! Merlin was quite the digger, but knock on wood he hasn't dug a hole in our yard in about 8 months now (he's 3-1/2). Of course now that we planted grass I'm sure he'll start back up. 

We were going to build him a sandbox, but never got around to it. That might be an option for you though.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We put Lucy's desire to dig to good use. She digs every hole we need to plant anything. We point to the area, tell her, "Dig!" and she is more than happy to do it. Dory helps.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My 1 year+ is a digger, my Bridge Kid, Maggie never was. We had a lab-X that I was sure was trying to reach China! I don't think it's something they out grow, they either are or aren't diggers.


----------

